# Needing Some Help



## LYNN (Mar 4, 2004)

HEY GUYS & GALS

I HAD A GENTLEMAN CALL UP AND ASK IF I HAVE ANY 8-12 TURF TIRES FROM A TRACTOR FROM THE SEVENTIES. I MYSELF HAVE NEVER HEARD OF SUCH A BEAST BUT IF ANYONE ELSE HAS YOUR IMPUT WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED
THANKS
LYNN


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LYNN _
> *HEY GUYS & GALS
> 
> I HAD A GENTLEMAN CALL UP AND ASK IF I HAVE ANY 8-12 TURF TIRES FROM A TRACTOR FROM THE SEVENTIES. I MYSELF HAVE NEVER HEARD OF SUCH A BEAST BUT IF ANYONE ELSE HAS YOUR IMPUT WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED
> ...


My guess is he's looking for 8.00 x 12 tires. I had two Case 446's. On one I had 8.00 x 16 and on the other I had 8 x 16's.
The 8 x 16's were a little lower profile.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

SCREAM!


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I remember reading something about why Lynn uses caps but couldn't find it. Normaly caps are used to yell or express anger when posting on the web. Hope this helps.:smoking:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That request has me stumped. Sorry, wish I could be of more help.


----------



## LYNN (Mar 4, 2004)

*THANKS*

WELL I APPRECIATE THE FEED BACK. IF YOU HERE ANYTHING GIVE ME A SHOUT [email protected] 

THE REASON I TYPE IN CAPS IS BECAUSE MY COMPUTER SYSTEM AT WORK IS CAPS SENSITIVE. IF YOU TYPE IN LOWER CASE IT KICKS YOU OUT, SO YOU JUST GET USE TO TYPING TALL

THANKS,
LYNN

IM ALWAYS HAPPY SEE :^)


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *SCREAM! *


You OK Andy??


----------



## LYNN (Mar 4, 2004)

*WHO ARE YOU?*

ANDY
ARE YOU KANE OR KODO?
SIMPSONS ROCK:homereat:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Ahhhhh very enlightened ----- I believe this image is of Kodos --- As Kang is always showing really sharp teeth and looks extremely mad all of the time.  --- So maybe I mutate from one alien form to another depending on mood... 

:ufo: :ufo: :ufo:

<center><img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/kang.jpg></center>

-Andy


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *So maybe I mutate from one alien form to another depending on mood...
> 
> 
> ...


Well now that was enlightening. Maybe you could match your avatar to your current mood when making a post. 

:furious: 
Mark


----------



## LYNN (Mar 4, 2004)

I ALWAYS FEEL LIKE CHEERING FOR THE VIKES


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

*I ALWAYS FEEL LIKE CHEERING FOR THE VIKES*

You should talk to their mentor and hero Haggar the Horrible. They sure could use some cheering.:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

The problem with the Vikingis always lose the big one. I'm a loyal Viking fan but they have never won the big one. At least they have had more success then the SeaChickens or should I say the Seahawks. BTW I am from Clear Lake, Iowa before I went into the Air Force 28 years ago.


----------



## LYNN (Mar 4, 2004)

IF ONLY DENNY HADN'T TOLD CUNNINGHAM TO TAKE A KNEE WITH 30 SECONDS TO GO. WHEN YOU HAVE THE TOP RATED QUATER BACK AND RECEIVERS YOU DONT TAKE A KNEE AAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH


----------

